# You guessed it.........................Pens



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I just ran across some pics, these were made about a year or so ago. I may have posted them before, but don't rember.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice pens Reel Bender!! So when do i get some lessons???


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't think you need any lessons. What's bad about it was I had to make several to give to the Board members, and I did' nt get to make one for me to replace the stolen one.


I may be able to help you out by giving you a few small slivers of the stabilized wood, similar to I used.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice pens. can't wait to get started.





FishBone


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a pen I've been useing for about 5 years that a guy at work made for me. I was impresed with it but ( I hope he doesn't read this forum), till I saw these and the rest of the pens you guys make, they are definitly art. Very good job, I enjoy seeing these.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice work ReelBender. I really like the one on the right.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Reel, Tell T to show you the Guardian i made for her last night. My first time to make a pen using acrylic. I had her buy two incase i messed up!! LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Robert I used to pour all my own plastic for pens. I taught my oldest grand daughter how to turn pens, and she likes to turn the plastic better than wood.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Hey Reel, Tell T to show you the Guardian i made for her last night. My first time to make a pen using acrylic. I had her buy two incase i messed up!! LOL


Man, your tough, making your own wife pay for her pens!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I tried to make one like the ones above using would and acrylic...... it did'nt turn out so good.

The wood was a hard wood, when i got to the acrylic portion i would gouge it real bad. I guess i will have to try again.

I am getting ready to buy a bunch of kits for the kids, so maybe I will try doing it again as demos.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Robert I used to pour all my own plastic for pens. I taught my oldest grand daughter how to turn pens, and she likes to turn the plastic better than wood.


I'll have to check into this this would make a good manufacturing lesson for the students.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I am not much on the acrylic, but it certainly is easier to buff out so it may grow on me.. I would like to eventually make some of my own castings just to try something else.. But I think my pen making is fixen to slow down and get back to working on Duck Calls!!! Hopefully i can make one that works!! :rotfl:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Reel Bender said:


> Man, your tough, making your own wife pay for her pens!!!!!!!!!


LOL, You know who's back pocket she dug in to make the order...


----------

